# deadening the firewall, how?



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I have some engine noise. Have some insulation that is going under the carpet to help overall noise levels but wondering what can be done on the firewall. I can get up to the pedal mounts inside but above that is solid stuff, but that must be close to the cowl vent area anyway. In the engine compartment there is a big pad mounted on the firewall in the area near the engine and down the center, not sure what I can do there. The noise in the car seems to come from straight ahead (the dash) not the exhaust or floor, is mostly when accelerating so it may be mostly intake noise. It is all stock the airbox is way up by the headlight, but the throttlebody is right next to the firewall. I might be able to get inside the cowl vent not sure. Any suggestions? Does just doing the inside seem to help a lot for engine thrum/etc? Most of my other cars had road noise more than engine noise.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

I just went part way up on mine with SS Sludge recently... I didn't wanna really see it, so I didn't go all the way up... Plus, I LOVE hearing my turbo sounds... I play with the gas just to hear the wonderful orchestrations is makes.. 

Honestly, without removing the dash, you'll be hard pressed to get to it... 

Then again you could stufff it with memory foam like I did... lol..


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Aaron is right. You probably have to pull out the dash in most cars to adequately cover the firewall. Ironically, the more deadening you put in other areas of the car, the louder the engine is going to seem in comparison!

If you really want to go all-out, you could pull everything out of the engine compartment and deaden the firewall from outside. Not recommended for daily-drivers


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not going that far with this car no way, hard to say how long I will have it. I'll take a closer look at see what I can get at, I could stuff the cowl vent with gutter tape it is for outside use lol. Then if I can get up that high inside I would have something. I did some work in back around the IB baffle and the car is not that loud until you step on the gas...with the music turned down.

TURBO sounds, I only wish! Makes me miss my DSM. First thing I took off that car was the silencer in the air cleaner lol. Have to fire up my diesel to hear a turbo now, it runs a little lower pitch than the car did and no BOV.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

In the how to section, I guy had a Nice write up on under dash pads.

I think if you can deaden up as high as you can, stuff your dash with foam, And fab up a pad to close of the area, might be pretty good results.

My pad is just that, a pad. Lol I cut up a foam mattress to tuck under the dash and extend down to the pedals. Not pretty, but works well.

Hey it's a truck... And nobody sees it. Lol


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Here's what my buddy did to his 2008 Tundra

*Remove dash*









*Remove everything else*









*Apply 2 layers of Damplifier Pro*










*Tape everything off *









*Apply spray-on deadener*









*Spray 5 more layers over a few weeks until you get this...*









*Fill cavities..*









*Add Luxury Liner Pro*









*Re-install dash..*

















Original thread:
DIY Wanna see something psycho? - Toyota Tundra Forums : Tundra Solutions Forum


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

That's awesome, but it's only people that can buy brand new trucks and not drive them for months, that can DO that... soooooooo 

As awesome as that is (and I've come close) not for everyone... 

But you could stuff the dash, doesn't do much, but it's better than nothing... 

Pedal box...


















read side panels..









got a lot in..











Turbo sounds you say.. 
‪GC Subie smokin the SRT-4‬‏ - YouTube


PS, the fary birdy BOV you hear is the Neon...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Amazing.
That's what it takes to get the best results.
Is it done?
How does the inside of the cab sound while driving?
I'm hoping for a significant improvement for all that work.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

who you sayin that to?? 

I've got extensive work in, not like that Tundra, hellz no... but extensive.. 

I'll just take a smudge of thanks, thanks...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I did tue same as Aaron. My dash is stuffed with varied materials to help block noise. I used polyfil, egg crate foam, wool, blankets, etc. It helped a whole lot.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I did tue same as Aaron. My dash is stuffed with varied materials to help block noise. I used polyfil, egg crate foam, wool,* blankets*, etc. It helped a whole lot.



I loled... I didn't wanna block tooooo much... I just love havin a turbo right on the firewall.. I get to hear everything.. lol..


----------

